# Lil Steve's Powerlifting Log - Supps, Nutrition, and Programming



## Steeeve (Aug 6, 2021)

Currently in week 1 of my latest training cycle (theyre usually 14-20 weeks long). Not sure if I should make this daily or weekly. TRT dose 200mg Test Cyp per week (steady) split into 2 doses weekly. Been prescribed for 10 weeks now. Thorne Elite Multi, Gorilla Mode Nitric, Gorilla Mode Energy, Ubiquinol, Nordic D3/Omega 3s (3,000 additional IU in addition to multi). 2800 calories per day with 220 p, 310 c, and 65 f. Dropping weight from 250 to 235. Everything shown is videotaped and posted to IG to look back on and analyze. There are 2 to 3 other training days during the week dealing with non comp specific secondary movements (spoto press, RDLs, pause squats, etc. I wont post every set and detail at this point because its just information overload. These are my training days dealing with comp specific movements. 

W1D1: Comp Bench
1) Top Single 145kg/320lbs x 1 
2) Last Warmup 135kg/297 x 1
3) First Backdown Set 120kg/265 x 8 paused 
4) CloseGripTouchNGo (CGTNG) 100kg/220lbs x 10 

W1D2: Comp Squat
1) Top Single 195/430 x 1 
2) Last Warmup 182.5/401.5 x 1
3) First Backdown Set 155/341 x 7 
4) Bulgarian Split Squats 3 x 12

W1D3 Conventional Deadlift
1) Top Single 237.5/523 x 1 (+5 lb PR)
2) Last Warmup 225/495 x 1
3) First Backdown 182.5/401.5 x 5


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Not sure if I should make this daily or weekly.


I would appreciate daily.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2021)

Agree with Eazy.  Post it all.


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 10, 2021)

W2D1 (week 2 day 1) Comp Bench 
Total anabolic load: 180mg test cyp weekly 

1) 150/330 x 1 (Top Single around RPE 7)
2) 140/308 x 1 (Last Warmup Single)
3) 122.5/270 x 8 (First Backdown Set)
4) Closegrip TNG 90/198 X 12 

In week 2 I still build total volume load while ticking up intensity slightly. In week 1 on Monday Ill only do 5 total bench sets, on week 2 I do 6 for example. Once total volume load is built it stays pretty stable and intensity ticks up closer to the RPE 8/9 area. Be cool if I could figure out how to post videos here, but I see you all blurring your face and shit so perhaps not lol.


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 10, 2021)

At 2600 calories for this week. Still supplementing with the Thorne Elite Multi, Ubiquinol, vitamin D3/ Omega 3s, and Gorilla Mind Nitric (5 mg creatine mono and 10 grams L Citruline). Recently ordered some Alpha Yohimbine but it hasnt arrived. Doing 20-30 mins fasted cardio at 110 bpm 5-6 days a week. Averaging 7 hours of sleep a night, and this is something Im having a really hard time with having a newborn (5 weeks old first one). Bodyweight down to 242 from 250. Need to drop some of this bodyfat before I run my first test/npp cycle. Goal is 225ish.


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 10, 2021)

W2D2 Primary Squat Day

1) Top Single 200kg/440lbs at rpe 7
2) Last Warmup Single was 187.5/413.5
3) Backdown Volume was 3x7 on comp Squat followed by 3 sets of dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squats. Managed 155kg for 7 before dropping to 150 for the remaining 2 sets of 7.

Been at 2600 calories for a few days now and there's for sure a noticeable difference compared to 3000 calories. I train along equatorial line in my garage and it's hawt as hell. Struggled to move through the workout and was really leaning on the timer to keep rest periods at 5 or so minutes instead of 15.

I also do some accessory bodybuilding type stuff on most of my training days. Today it was Wide grip pull ups for 3 sets of 12 (I use a band to assist my fat ass), barbell bicep curls for 3 sets of 12, and dumbbell shrugs for 3 sets of 12. All low intensity stuff following my comp specific barbell movements for the day.


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 11, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> W2D2 Primary Squat Day
> 
> 1) Top Single 200kg/440lbs at rpe 7
> 2) Last Warmup Single was 187.5/413.5
> ...


I use comp specific equipment and train to full standards as well, for whatever thats worth


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 11, 2021)

W2D3 Secondary Bench

1) Comp Grip Touch N Go 110/242 x 8 @ 6 (3 sets)
2) Close Grip Touch N Go 100/220 x 10 @ 6 (3 sets)

Wednesdays are always easy volume to keep things moving. Rest periods at 2 minutes. Benching 3x a week at this point. Bodybuilding volume for tris, delts, and rear delts today as well. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 12, 2021)

W2D4 Conventional Deadlifts

1) Top raw single 227.5kg/501lbs x 1 @ 6
2) Last Warmup Single 210kg/463lbs x 1
3) Backdowns were 185kg/407 x 5, 180kg x 5, and 175 kg x 5 

I compete sumo and have historically pulled quite a bit more than conventional but it seems to be catching up quick. Hit max working volume next week with 4 backdown sets after the single. Almost always strip load between backdown sets to account for velocity loss and to stay in the target RPE for each set. Followed the comp movements up with wide grip pullups, barbell curls, and dumbbell shrugs for sets of 10+. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## PZT (Aug 13, 2021)

thick assed calves!


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 26, 2021)

W3 update still at 2600 calories and 200mg test cyp only

Day 1: Primary Bench 
1) Top Single 335.5 x 1
2) Backdowns 3x8 with 275, 265, and 265 pause
3) CGTNG 3x10 with 220 

Day 2 : Primary Squat 
1) Top Single 451 x 1
2) Backdowns 3x7 with 341, 336, and 331
3) Bulgarian Split Squats 3x12

Day 3: Secondary Bench
1) TNG 3x8 with 242
2) CGTNG 2x8 with 198

Day 4 : Primary Deadlift 
1) Top Single 501x1
2) Backdowns 3x5 with 402, 402, and 380

Day 5 : Secondary Squat and Tertiary Bench
1) Pause Squats 4x6 with 264, 292, 292, and 287
2) Comp Bench 3x5 with 270
3) CG Spoto Press 2x10 with 220

Day 6 : Secondary Deadlift Day
1) RDLs 4x8 with 265 bar weight and 2 green minis
2) Wide Grip Pullups 5x5 bodyweight 

Still doing 30 mins fasted cardio in the AM. Also still doing the same bicep, tricep, trap, lat, and ab accessories around the comp movements


----------



## Steeeve (Aug 26, 2021)

Moving right along. Just dropping whatever I can for the next 12 weeks. At that point I'll be 14 weeks out from my next powerlifting competition so I'll be fully on cycle at that point.


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 23, 2021)

Didnt mean to abandon the log, this is just not an easy place to store and share information like IG. Currently doing 6 days of 2400 calories and I day of 3100 calories while cutting down (at 235 from 250) leading into my meet prep and cycle with test/nandrolone/anavar. Currently running 190 test and 100 nandrolone per week seeing some actual gains to go with the weight loss. Recently PRd my comp bench, my volume bench, and my volume squat as well in the last week. Gonna be nutty when I up my dosages in prep. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 23, 2021)

Starting image of me at 250. Don't have the matching front double bicep cause I'm lame.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 23, 2021)

Good job dude! Good luck with the meet!


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job dude! Good luck with the meet!


thank you sir! goals are a 550 squat, a 400 bench, and a 600 deadlift


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 5, 2021)

Bench PR yesterday








						364 pause bench PR
					

Watch "364 pause bench PR" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




still cutting weight at 2400 calories with 200mg test + 100 nandrolone weekly. Cycle starts in like 5 weeks though boys


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice work. Keep pushing bro.


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 12, 2021)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Found a video of some guy squatting 490 for a PR this morning. Good for him. Bodyweight 235.


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


very nice


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice rep. Looked like he had a little more in the tank.


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 21, 2021)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Found a video of that kid hitting 561. Heard he got mad because he had no baby powder and had to scratch his 575 attempt. Next time. Still at 200 test 100 nandrolone. Cycle and meet prep starts in 2 and a half or 3 weeks! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


Easy weight 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Easy weight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


"Damn you're pretty strong for a guy who never actually tries hard" is my all time favorite line from the conjugate crew when I get all "submax is the way, RPE 5-8 is life" at the power gym 🤣


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 28, 2021)

Physique update at 235 lbs with some washed out front lighting. Still at 200 test 100 nandrolone for a hefty cruise. Honestly rethinking my first cycle at 600-700mg because my progress on 300mg a week has already been huge. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 28, 2021)

Following, well done


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 30, 2021)

Looking solid bro. 

Definitely looks like the cruise is going well. Hahaha


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 30, 2021)

@steves.lifts is my lifting log on IG. I'll be traveling shortly and am unlikely to be active on here for long stretches of time. My daily training is always in my stories with athletes I coach. I'll be posting full time on there once I begin meet prep again in a couple weeks


----------



## tinymk (Nov 1, 2021)

Look great brother.


----------



## Steeeve (Nov 22, 2021)

Been busy traveling, but Im back at my home base. Been busy these past few weeks in my opening weeks of meet prep. 375 lbs paused bench @ RPE 9. Not sure why it posts the IG homepage on the hyperlink but it clicks through to me








						Steve Pruit on Instagram: "W1D1 Comp Bench  • 1) Comp Bench 170 kg/375 lbs x 1 (PR) 2) Last Warmup Single 160kg/352 lbs x 1 3) First Backdown Set 122.5 kg/269.5 lbs x 8 4) CGTNG 110 kg/242 lbs x 10  • Today was a good day. Bench PR went well with hel
					

Steve Pruit shared a post on Instagram: "W1D1 Comp Bench  • 1) Comp Bench 170 kg/375 lbs x 1 (PR) 2) Last Warmup Single 160kg/352 lbs x 1 3) First Backdown Set 122.5 kg/269.5 lbs x 8 4) CGTNG 110 kg/242 lbs x 10  • Today was a good day. Bench PR went well with help from Steve Baker, backdowns...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Steeeve (Nov 22, 2021)

And a 573 lb deadlift @ RPE 8 or so. Body weight is 233 and Im still running my TRT script only (175 test/75 deca) with no plans to cycle up in the immediate future. Hope everyone is well. 








						Steve Pruit on Instagram: "W3D4 Primary Deadlift  • 1) Sumo 260 kg/572 lbs x 1 (ATPR) 2) Sumo 240 kg/528 lbs x 1  3) Sumo 200 kg/440 lbs x 1  • Couldnt make it to @recruitstrength today after my babysitter had something come up but still managed a PR
					

Steve Pruit shared a post on Instagram: "W3D4 Primary Deadlift  • 1) Sumo 260 kg/572 lbs x 1 (ATPR) 2) Sumo 240 kg/528 lbs x 1  3) Sumo 200 kg/440 lbs x 1  • Couldnt make it to @recruitstrength today after my babysitter had something come up but still managed a PR despite only expecting 545 or...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 20, 2021)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




601 lbs raw. 9 weeks out and things are heating up.


----------



## quackattack (Dec 20, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


Made it look easy. Nice lift.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 20, 2021)

Nice PR on the pull.


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 21, 2021)

https://streamable.com/xufj3j 
hit a bench PR last night as well with three reds. 

Also started a BPC 157 and TB 500 cycle for the next 3 to 4 weeks to heal up some nagging tendonopathy in my left pettalar tendon as well as some general high milage wear and tear from meet prep. Doing 250 mcg 2x per day on the BPC and 715 mcg of the TB 500 2x per day in the same shot. Administering the TB on a similar schedule to the BPC vs 2 fat doses a week of 5mg. Should all come out the same in the wash. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Yano (Dec 21, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> https://streamable.com/xufj3j
> hit a bench PR last night as well with three reds.
> 
> Also started a BPC 157 and TB 500 cycle for the next 3 to 4 weeks to heal up some nagging tendonopathy in my left pettalar tendon as well as some general high milage wear and tear from meet prep. Doing 250 mcg 2x per day on the BPC and 715 mcg of the TB 500 2x per day in the same shot. Administering the TB on a similar schedule to the BPC vs 2 fat doses a week of 5mg. Should all come out the same in the wash. Hope everyone is well


Nice PR man , solid ass rep ! Hope the healing protocol works out well for ya.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 21, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> https://streamable.com/xufj3j
> hit a bench PR last night as well with three reds.
> 
> Also started a BPC 157 and TB 500 cycle for the next 3 to 4 weeks to heal up some nagging tendonopathy in my left pettalar tendon as well as some general high milage wear and tear from meet prep. Doing 250 mcg 2x per day on the BPC and 715 mcg of the TB 500 2x per day in the same shot. Administering the TB on a similar schedule to the BPC vs 2 fat doses a week of 5mg. Should all come out the same in the wash. Hope everyone is well


Make sure you keep us meticulously informed how the peptides work for you, they have been a subject of intrigue for me for a long time. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Dec 25, 2021)

Smashed a vial of super serum today. Had just reconstituted. Got most out and into pins. 

As far as my thoughts on the BPC and TB I'm 4 and a half days in and I'm at 0 pain in my knees. Squatted full program volume for the first time in weeks a couple days ago. Very excited to see what results the next two weeks bring.


----------



## Yano (Dec 25, 2021)

Aw fuck and right on ! all in the same post HA! Glad it's working for ya i've been curious about that stuff for a while now just never pulled the trigger.

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 6, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Took 617 the other day and surprised myself. Hope to pull 630 or so here pretty soon and more during peaking


----------



## Yano (Jan 6, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


The ,,, i'll be damned ... head nod of suprise 10/10 stars. Nice pull man !


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Aw fuck and right on ! all in the same post HA! Glad it's working for ya i've been curious about that stuff for a while now just never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Merry Christmas !


Its been over two weeks and Im happy with how these peptides have been working for me. Especially for $150 spent


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 6, 2022)

I've been pinning the BPC-157 from them (AA) right into my knee and I must say it really helped with healing. Healing was going very slow, but once i started the BPC, it seemed to really progress from there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 13, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




The march onwards continues with 630. Stabbed at 640 and it FLEW before I came too far forward and literally fell over the bar. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Yano (Jan 13, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


Fuck yeah man right on , looked like you were just picking up your lunch box.


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fuck yeah man right on , looked like you were just picking up your lunch box.


Going to be shooting for 401.5 on pause bench and 506 on back squats near the end of prep. Deadlift cant be the only lift propping up the total


----------



## quackattack (Jan 13, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Going to be shooting for 401.5 on pause bench and 506 on back squats near the end of prep. Deadlift cant be the only lift propping up the total


When's the meet? What federation? Sorry if this has been covered already.


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 13, 2022)

quackattack said:


> When's the meet? What federation? Sorry if this has been covered already.


February 20th. USPA Battle Of The Bay 8 in Seminole, Fl. at the Valor Fitness Headquarters. Full power untested raw (sleeves)


----------



## Steeeve (Feb 7, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Managed a sumo PR with 640 for my last heavy pull of this prep. Last heavy bench is in a few days and I feel pretty good about the 402 paused. Left knee is still unhappy, but the BPC and TB 500 are definitely helping. Only squatting once a week with reduced intensity has definitely helped as well. We'll just have to see what's available for squats on the day.


----------



## Yano (Feb 7, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOO! fuck yeah man !!


----------



## TomJ (Feb 7, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


good shit man, things are getting serious!


----------



## Steeeve (Feb 11, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Finished my prep with 180 kg/397 lb. This has been a great training cycle and peaking block for me. 9 days out from comp today


----------



## quackattack (Feb 19, 2022)

Good luck this weekend. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Steeeve (Feb 21, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Business was handled. Went 9/9 and got my goal total of 1500+. Looking forward to pursuing the elite ranked total (1651) after this one.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 21, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


Well done, you picked some great numbers and it shows... 1651 looks attainable for sure


----------



## Steeeve (Feb 21, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Well done, you picked some great numbers and it shows... 1651 looks attainable for sure


I'd like to get it this year, but we'll have to see how the next couple training blocks shake out


----------



## PZT (Feb 22, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


serious lifts man


----------



## quackattack (Apr 28, 2022)

Where you been @Steeeve? Thought you were prepping for another meet.


----------



## Steeeve (Apr 28, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



425 pause squat PR 








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



385 bench single 








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



555 conventional PR 

I'm still alive and at it. Still cruising at .200 and working at some areas of opportunity in the offseason like pause squats and conventional work. I'll be 8 weeks out and cycling back up here in a few days though! Have a meet June 25th (unimportant small local) and one July 30th (important USPA meet).


----------



## Steeeve (Apr 28, 2022)

The plan in place atm for third cycle. Ran into the wild cyctic acne @CJ describes when I had my test at 400 and deca at 200 last time around. I needed the full cycle of Accutane when I was 14-15 to mitigate the crazyyy cyctic acne I had as a child. Makes sense it'd flare with ANY AAS usage as an adult. Want to run Accutane again to put it to bed, but with meet prep coming up I'm unwilling to tax my liver for a little bacne. Will address later. 

Resting HR back below 70, blood pressure pristine, and blood work showing were good for launch here in a couple days.


----------



## Steeeve (Jun 6, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				





675 @ 230 raw


----------



## Steeeve (Jun 6, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




501 atpr @ RPE 8. Aint dead yet, just been busy building this coaching practice and starting a new job. Going for 525-550 for my last heavy squat session next week.


----------



## Steeeve (Jun 6, 2022)

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




PR total in training this week


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 7, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


fantastic lifting!


----------

